# Cheap Vivariums



## RoyalPythonKeeper (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Everyone

Just to let you know we at Jungle Reptiles have some great discounts on vivariums this month and FREE shipping on all wooden and glass models. 

Check us out.

www.junglereptiles.co.uk

Great forum by the way, lots of very good information. Always picking up good tips. :notworthy:

Thanks 

Jungle Reptiles Ltd


----------



## RoyalPythonKeeper (Feb 2, 2010)

Just for you guys at RFUK

Here is a Discount Voucher code for an extra 5% on our Vivs.

_Discount Code: Viv186443_

_www.junglereptiles.co.uk_


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

How much would a 2ft wooden viv cost please?


----------



## RoyalPythonKeeper (Feb 2, 2010)

Welsh dragon said:


> How much would a 2ft wooden viv cost please?


Hi there

For a 2ft viv its £49.99 with Free Shipping


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

RoyalPythonKeeper said:


> Hi there
> 
> For a 2ft viv its £49.99 with Free Shipping


What depth would that be from front to back in inches pls


----------



## phelsuma_hull (Jan 1, 2007)

How much for a 3x2x2 with delivery to Beverley (near Hull) please?


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

wow thats a good deal. logging on now 

5.00% Discount (RFUKVivDiscount)-£7.50Delivery (DHL, UPS 2-5 days)£0.00Total £142.48

7.50 and free delivery - thank you


----------



## RoyalPythonKeeper (Feb 2, 2010)

We have a wide varity of Vivs in all colours/sizes. The promotion on Free Shipping will last until the end of June.

Check us out while stock lasts.

www.junglereptiles.co.uk

5% Discount still applies . :2thumb:

Thanks

Jungle Reptiles Ltd


----------



## RoyalPythonKeeper (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks to all you guys that have placed orders and used the Exclusive Discount code.

Offers end 30th June.

Thanks Andy
Jungle Reptiles


----------

